# Corsair GS600 failed...help needed..



## AnaRCHist (Aug 10, 2012)

first of all i am not sure if this is the right section for this post, so Admins please move the post if you have to.

two days ago, when i switched on my cpu, smoke came out of it with a popping sound. Guy from the local computer store told me that my corsair gs600 psu has failed due to voltage fluctuation and i should try to get it replaced. I filed a complaint at the corsair website but they are telling me to ship it to Hong Kong. And i can not find any helpline no. for corsair in india. 

what should i do now? and please give a helpline no. for corsair if someone has it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2012)

I found these on the Corsair forums-




> Inspan Infotech Welcome to Inspan Infotech +91 4432975580
> Kobian Kobian Pte Ltd 65 63383368
> Tirupati Enterprises Overclockers Zone +91 33 22251192





THis- After sales service in India - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ Wrong. They are distri.

Kaizen Infoserve Pvt Ltd handles corsair RMA.
Call this number for any inquiry related to corsair products: 1800-425-5464

*www.kaizeninfoserve.com/


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 12, 2012)

Can someone tell me the location of corsair's service center in kolkata?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

14 Princep Street, 3rd floor.
Just open the website I've linked and find it yourself.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Aug 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Wrong. They are distri.
> 
> Kaizen Infoserve Pvt Ltd handles corsair RMA.
> Call this number for any inquiry related to corsair products: 1800-425-5464
> ...



thanks d6bmg...


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Forum member 'Jripper' can help you. He too RMA'ed his GS600 sometime ago.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Forum member 'Jripper' can help you. He too RMA'ed his GS600 sometime ago.



I don't think there is any need of help. 
All OP have to do is to go to kaizen and submit the PSU. He will get a new PSU withing 1 week (most of the cases) and that too at his doorstep.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ I'll keep an eye over this.

BTW, I've seen something exactly happened last year to a another PSU though everything inside of the PSU was fine - no capacitor/blown fuse/burnt mark on pcb etc. - I was just wondering what might be the issue ??


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

Issue? Who cares when Corsair have superb RMA service. Issue is created by internal problem and they are ready to replace it.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Aug 20, 2012)

i submitted my psu to corsair service center at nehru place on 14th, waiting for new one.. thanks everyone..!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ very soon you are going to get a new one - keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## funskar (Aug 21, 2012)

yeah... very soon..
I remember when i got my vx550 replaced within 3 days..


----------



## Jripper (Aug 21, 2012)

Ah don't worry they will send new replacement unit. Fingers crossed.


----------



## quad_core (Aug 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> yeah... very soon..
> I remember when i got my vx550 replaced within 3 days..



Might be OT, but just curious what happened to your VX550? I own the same PSU, and having some wierd PC hanging issue( Not sure if this is due to PSU, I have created a new thread for this).


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> yeah... very soon..
> I remember when i got my vx550 replaced within 3 days..



How many days ago?
And did you get another VX550 or auto upgraded to anything else?


----------



## AnaRCHist (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks everyone...anyways i was wondering if i need to get my CPU,Gpu, mobo checked for damage due to psu failure...


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ first connect the replaced new PSU and see what happens.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Sep 3, 2012)

ok..so i got my new psu, but when i set it up all went well till the monitor showed no signal. i took my cpu to a local computer store, it turned out that i had forgot to connect a wire to motherboard..so the store guy connected the wire but then my psu wont start..he is saying that this one is also faulty and i should send it again for replacement..!! what should i do?


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ it's highly unlikely that the replacement unit is bad - tell that guy to check your pc ( sans gfx card ) with some different PSU ( even a cheap one will do ) and which wire you are talking about exactly ??


----------



## AnaRCHist (Sep 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ it's highly unlikely that the replacement unit is bad - tell that guy to check your pc ( sand gfx card ) with some different PSU ( even a cheap one will do ) and which wire you are talking about exactly ??



he did check it with a different psu and it worked..the green light on the motherboard lights up when i switch on my ups, but the computer doesn't start...and see the picture for the wire..
is it possible that something else, not the psu is responsible?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 5, 2012)

Its most likely the board. I've observed in AX series and Newer GS series that if there's some voltage regulation issue on the motherboard (well, I've seen twice and both the times it was the board) they refuse to boot. Older power supplies with older ATX specification work, but then even if you're going around the bios the system shuts down and you need to power off everything, discharge the system by pressing power on couple of times and start again- and it starts only to have the same issue again. 

But to be honest, it can also be because of memory as well. You'll have to localise it by doing memtest on the memory. 

Again, do note that what I've said above is nothing more than a speculation in your case. It might be the case, then again it might not be. Do you have UPS/surge protector or something like that?


----------



## AnaRCHist (Sep 6, 2012)

what is a memtest..??
the wierd thing is the psu did work for first few times, but as i said the monitor was showing no signal...
and yes..i have a ups..


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2012)

Do one thing : put the mobo+cpu+one module ram ( try different slot with each ram module if needed )+PSu on an open table - connecvt all necessary wires like VGA/PSU wires - do not connect any wires from the cabinet though - plug the PSU directly on the main power point - start the pc by mobos start pin header or dedicated switch on the mobo.

and what is memtest - well it's a Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool :
*www.memtest.org/


----------



## AnaRCHist (Sep 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> Do one thing : put the mobo+cpu+one module ram ( try different slot with each ram module if needed )+PSu on an open table - connecvt all necessary wires like VGA/PSU wires - do not connect any wires from the cabinet though - plug the PSU directly on the main power point - start the pc by mobos start pin header or dedicated switch on the mobo.
> 
> and what is memtest - well it's a Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool :
> Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool



i dont think that i am experienced enough to do that..i think i will take my psu to the computer store and tell the guy to check it on his desktop..and i'll post the result..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2012)

^^ People gain experience with time. So try to do it.


----------



## funskar (Sep 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> How many days ago?
> And did you get another VX550 or auto upgraded to anything else?



Send it for rma in july.. actually psu stopped working suddenly.

I got tx in replacement for vx..
As vx series was avlbl anymore..


----------



## april (Oct 11, 2012)

try the psu out with a different motherboard or PC. if it works, then the fault is in your PC. if not, the psu might be faulty.


----------

